

Assembly instructions from hell - thefool
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/10/12/assembly-instructions-from-hell/

======
onan_barbarian
Meh. Not a patch on MPSADBW.

------
GICodeWarrior
Seems a little over the top

